# ABC Radio: E-cigarettes: for better or worse?



## Alex (18/6/15)

*E-cigarettes: for better or worse? on Life Matters*
with Natasha Mitchell on RN

Listen here: http://www.abc.net.au/radio/programitem/pgZLG88E5G?play=true

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WillieRoux (18/6/15)

Ban something that has more positive results than smoking....Don't bother about something that has been proven to kill people cause it was accepted since 1820...OH LOL....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WillieRoux (18/6/15)

Please don't ban or put harder regulations on alcohol, why sell flavored alcohol with multiple colors....aren't u marketing to the children....Raak sommer warm onder die kraag vir die twak

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nemo (18/6/15)

Guys call me a conspiracy theorist, a vaping nazi or just an a-hole but lets look at the costs and benefits banning of e cigarettes and not the smoking of tobacco products.
From a financial perspective have a look at the taxes that are paid and lets look at the stats related to smoking deaths as published by the NSW cancer council. This just for the Aussies where the show was broadcast.
Why the heck would you want to ban the smoking of tobacco products and why would you want to replace it with a yet to be proven as dangerous or even more as some have claimed alternative. So far all research even by the "official" labs have not.
How much besides these taxes are tobacco companies worth to government, research labs etc... nee wat "twaak storie" pun intended.
Sorry all just I had to vent after hearing the same uneducated back pedaling nonsense for the umpteenth time.
/rant off

The only regret I have vaping is not finding this forum before I bought my first china special and falling for the negative "hype" created about vaping until I took 5 minutes to start researching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

